# Lost my teeth



## compo (13 Oct 2012)

I had a superb ride this morning. The first ride from several that I have actually felt good and strong on the climbs and made good progress (by my standards) on the flat.

I wasn't amused when half way up a steep hill I coughed and my false teeth fell out. I stopped and expected to find them broken, but I was lucky and they are OK. A wipe off with a tissue and a flush with water out of my drink bottle and I was back in biting mode! On a serious note, I normally use fixative on my teeth when cycling so in the event of an accident they will stay in place and I am not going to choke on my dentures. This morning is the first time for ages I have forgotten.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Oct 2012)

compo said:


> I wasn't amused when half way up a steep hill I coughed and my false teeth fell out.


----------



## monkeylc (13 Oct 2012)




----------



## G2EWS (13 Oct 2012)

Sorry compo, but that really does paint a fun picture!

Glad you got them back though.

Chris


----------



## Octet (13 Oct 2012)

Hehehe, that's brilliant!

An interesting point on the choking part though, good thinking!


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2012)

Sorry, but that made me chuckle. If it's any consolation, I lost one too yesterday. Dentist pulled one out and due another couple. I will be getting falsers too at this rate!


----------



## Easytigers (13 Oct 2012)

Just glad there wasn't a HGV behind you!!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Oct 2012)

I "liked" you post, Compo, then realized it couldn't have been funny for you .... but ....


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I "liked" you post, Compo, then realized it couldn't have been funny for you .... but ....


 
Yes, glad the teeth survived, but I seem to have a very vivid imagination and just burst out laughing every time I picture it........sorry Compo


----------



## compo (13 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I "liked" you post, Compo, then realized it couldn't have been funny for you .... but ....


 
Once I knew I didn't have to pay out for new ones I saw the funny side, as did my wife when I came home and told her. She was in hysterics.


----------

